# Snuggly, Independent, Playful, or ???



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm needing some honest feedback from anyone willing to chime in.

In the past, I have had 3 Cavalier King Charles, all of whom have passed on. I *yearn* for that snuggly, soft, silky lapdog-type friend. My labradoodle is very independent and VERY energetic...happy, sweet, smart as a whip and fun, but not a snuggly buddy. My yorkie is a brat (like most yorkies, I hear) who is head over heels in love with my husband and attached to him at all times if he's home...4 pounds of sass!  We also do not miss the shedding, and want low or no-shed in our new family member.

I have heard from a couple of people that Havanese are attached little lap dogs. I have heard from a couple that they are not so much. I have even had one woman say I should get a Cavalier/Havanese mix. (A mutt, I know...)

So...
Do you have a snuggler? Male? Female? ???

Thanks so much!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

I have two Havs, a 3 year old girl and a 2 year old boy. I'd say my female is more of a Velcro dog (she follows me everywhere!), but prefers to be at my feet rather than in my lap. That might be a good thing, since she is a 20 pounder. 
My male is more snuggly, but I wouldn't say either of them are total cuddle bugs. They pretty much grew up together and very attached to each other, maybe more so than to any person. 
Will be interested to see what others say.
Best of luck with your dog search!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

When we first got Ollie he was way to full of beans to want to sit on my lap. He wanted to play and play. He is was a year old in March and now he does like to sit on my lap for periods of time. He follows me everywhere, but he decides when he wants to cuddle. I should say sit with me, he either sits beside me with his head on my lap or sits on my lap, but he doesn't want me to snuggle him into me he wants to just lay there and I can pet him that's ok, but don't wrap my arms around him and cuddle him in.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> When we first got Ollie he was way to full of beans to want to sit on my lap. He wanted to play and play. He is was a year old in March and now he does like to sit on my lap for periods of time. He follows me everywhere, but he decides when he wants to cuddle. I should say sit with me, he either sits beside me with his head on my lap or sits on my lap, but he doesn't want me to snuggle him into me he wants to just lay there and I can pet him that's ok, but don't wrap my arms around him and cuddle him in.


Griffin is the same way. He loves to be petted, but does not like to cuddled or hugged (even gently!).


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

This has been the experience my wife and I are having. We are in our mid 50's and live just the three of us in our house. (Our puppy Benjy is the third one.) Benjy is male and 8.5 months old. His parents are both 12 pounds but he may end up a little bigger.

My wife and I have been married only 4 years (anniversary this past Saturday). She has never had her own dog because she lived in an apartment. I have had several dogs. So I let her pick out what she wanted. Based on her research, she wanted a Havanese, although neither one of us had ever heard of one before.

When we went to the breeders' house to interview them and they us, they had three pups available: 2 female and one male. They told us to pick up and play with each of the pups to see if there was an attraction to any one in particular.

She/Sue picked up the male (our Benjy) and he sat perfectly still on her lap. He was calm and relaxed. He let Sue rest his head on her chest and her to put her arms around him and cuddle with no resistance. Sue knew immediately that was her dog. And the dog knew he wanted Sue. The bond was immediate.

On the other hand, when Sue put each of the female dogs on her lap, all they would do was wiggle and squirm. They didn't really want to be there.

Decision made.

Of course I held Benjy too then and he acted the same for me, calm and happy to see me.

The breeders had not really intended for us to buy Benjy because they sometimes pick the best dog from a litter to save for showing him/her. They almost didn't let us see Benjy at all, but they brought Benjy out too because they figured Sue would choose a female. Wrong.

The breeders said it has been their experience, and that of their breeder friends, that male Havanese pups are more likely to attach themselves to female owners than male owners. This has certainly been our experience. 

Benjy shows no signs of aggression toward me, like some small dogs do when they pick a favorite. But he cries harder when Sue gets out of the car than he does when I get out of the car. LOL

If you try to sleep on the couch, he will sleep on top of you. He sometimes sleeps pushed against either one of us in bed. Sometimes by himself at the foot of the bed. He doesn't sit on our laps when we watch TV (unless we have picked him up to snuggle). He is either on one of his mattress pads or behind the couch. (I mean if he isn't playing. He is good at making up games to entertain himself and us.) In the car, he sits on whoever isn't driving. When we eat, he lays at our feet under the table.

Sue was a kindergarten teacher for 30 years. And if there is a baby in the room, no one else stands a chance at getting a turn with the baby. Which works out well. Benjy wants to be held. He loves putting his head across your shoulder (either one of us) and going to sleep there. He follows us from room to room, unless he is really zonked out asleep.

My favorite dog I have ever had was a Cairn Terrier. I got her at a per shop 20 years ago when I didn't know about puppy mills. She was old for a puppy, about 4 months and the store said she was really wild because she had been there so long. Her hair was so matted, a groomer had to shave her. But somehow she was already potty trained. I went in a cubicle "test area" with her and when they put her on the floor she went wild. She kept running from wall to wall, sliding and hitting the walls because she was out of control. BUT when I picked her up and sat her on my lap, she was immediately calm. She was an entirely different animal. We bonded instantly and we both knew she had gone home.

Sorry, Benjy, about saying the Cairn Terrier was my favorite dog. YOU will be after we have had you a little longer.

Back to Benjy. At the risk of offending some people, when we first got Benjy, he would jump up and sit on our laps when we were sitting on the toilet!

He is a very playful, high energy dog. He is always smiling. Everywhere we go, people make more of a fuss over him than they do a human baby. He is an escape artist. He has broken out of every carrier/create we bought. But the heavy duty exercise pen we bought holds him. He is a thief. He likes to grab things and run down the hall with them. (I think he just wants chased. LOL) He loves to shred paper, kleenex, toilet paper and cardboard boxes (if it doesn't have staples). He loves everyone. He gets along with all dogs so far. There is a cat he is cautious with because it growled at him and swiped at him.

About the Cavalier/Havanese mix... I think mutts can make wonderful pets. But I don't recommend hybrid breeds if you are looking for specific traits. You don't know which direction its gene pool is going to splash.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy= sweet,snuggle, Velcro


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is no snuggler. He's always next to me, moving from room to room.
Sometimes on his back in position for a belly rub.
But never on my lap. (except at the vet's office).


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's favorite spot is on my lap when I sit in my recliner. She lets me pet her, to a point. When she wants me to stop she either licks me or jumps off the chair. She also does not like to be hugged or cuddled by me. However, she will lie on my husbands chest and let him pet her. She has a bit of an independent streak and doesn't always stay in the same room we are in. She loves to play fetch more than anything and she loves her stuffed squirrel. She is a happy girl that loves everyone!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My general experience with gender is that there is no one more cuddly than a neutered male. My girls all want to be near me, but not on me. With that said, Havs get hot easily with body to body contact, so they usually end up lying next to you or at your feet. 

Of course, all bets are off with kissing. My girls are licky licky kissy kissy. If they can't lick my face, they lick my arms, legs, toes etc.....


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> This has been the experience my wife and I are having. We are in our mid 50's and live just the three of us in our house. (Our puppy Benjy is the third one.) Benjy is male and 8.5 months old. His parents are both 12 pounds but he may end up a little bigger.
> 
> My wife and I have been married only 4 years (anniversary this past Saturday). She has never had her own dog because she lived in an apartment. I have had several dogs. So I let her pick out what she wanted. Based on her research, she wanted a Havanese, although neither one of us had ever heard of one before.
> 
> ...


So, Jeff, Benjy sounds just perfect...when can I come pick him up? ; ) I am happy for you and your wife...enjoy him!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> My general experience with gender is that there is no one more cuddly than a neutered male. My girls all want to be near me, but not on me. With that said, Havs get hot easily with body to body contact, so they usually end up lying next to you or at your feet.
> 
> Of course, all bets are off with kissing. My girls are licky licky kissy kissy. If they can't lick my face, they lick my arms, legs, toes etc.....


Thank you! So my favorite dog, so far, was my male cavalier. (He adored me...that helped.) Sweet story, I injured my foot badly, and he used to hop over to the coffee table where I was resting it, and lick and lick and lick it once it was injured, and he never stopped even years later. After he died and our labradoodle joined us, she jumped right onto the coffee table and started licking my foot (although it was a long-ago injury and not an issue anymore). I, of course, burst into tears. Always had a thought that Cooper had told her to do it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a girl and a boy, and they are both cuddle bugs. Neither are what I'd call "lap dogs". They don't seek out our laps, though will graciously sit with us if we put them there. Both like to snuggle right AGAINST us.

That said, at other times both can be very playful. My girl can be more independent than my boy, but not annoyingly so.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

krandall said:


> I have a girl and a boy, and they are both cuddle bugs. Neither are what I'd call "lap dogs". They don't seek out our laps, though will graciously sit with us if we put them there. Both like to snuggle right AGAINST us.
> 
> That said, at other times both can be very playful. My girl can be more independent than my boy, but not annoyingly so.


Snuggling right against is wonderful! (Room for the laptop at those times, too!  )


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

We have a male, he is 11 1/2 and a love bug from day one! He is the sweetest dog, he either wants to sit on your lap or on your chest and if he could, he would be there all day. If he's not physically on you, he is laying next to you between your body and the back of the couch. He loves to be held. When we sleep at night he likes to get as close to you as possible and stays there all night long. He's a beautiful dog, I love my Havanese!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

littlebuddy said:


> We have a male, he is 11 1/2 and a love bug from day one! He is the sweetest dog, he either wants to sit on your lap or on your chest and if he could, he would be there all day. If he's not physically on you, he is laying next to you between your body and the back of the couch. He loves to be held. When we sleep at night he likes to get as close to you as possible and stays there all night long. He's a beautiful dog, I love my Havanese!


Awwww! Sounds divine!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is not a real cuddler either. I also have read that Havanese are supposed to be lap dogs, as well as the Cavaliers. Willow will get in my lap at times, but it has to be on her schedule. After awhile, she wants to get down or will go lay beside me rather than on my lap.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow is not a real cuddler either. I also have read that Havanese are supposed to be lap dogs, as well as the Cavaliers. Willow will get in my lap at times, but it has to be on her schedule. After awhile, she wants to get down or will go lay beside me rather than on my lap.


Same eve thing Jackie said..

Nic & Darla


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

If someone tells you their dog (or child) is perfect, they are hiding something. LOL

We went through a horrible phase when Benjy was biting us. I would be sitting on the couch with Benjy on the other side of the room. You could see it in his eyes and posture. He was a predator tracking his prey. He would suddenly run across the room full charge and jump you and start biting. Biting wasn't too bad. But oh when he did the pinching when he got ahold of a little bit of flesh and pinched it between his front teeth. OUCH!

I have had puppies nibble on my fingers. But never a dog that actually chomped. He would sit on you and chew. One signal we were taught is when a dog is jumping on you, etc., turn your back to him and ignore him. But if you turned your back to him, he would jump up and bite your butt!

He still bites some when overly excited or if he is trying to tell you something and you aren't listening. But he is most of the way through this phase of non provoked attacking.

We don't know if he outgrew it or if some tips we heard helped. One of the things that made it sink into his little head the most was this. When he starts biting, say Benjy! No bite! and push him off the couch or bed. He hates to be pushed away.

uh oh was I off topic? Oh, maybe not. We were talking personality.

The biting and the potty training were the worst things we faced with Benjy. Confining him to the exercise pen (or just the kitchen and family room when we could supervise) and me taking him out on a leash every two hours regardless, we think were the keys to controlling (almost) his potty needs. I spend two hours a day with him outside. He loves loves loves being outside.

He is a super kisser!

He was only playing in this picture.


----------



## Scribbles (Jul 22, 2015)

Both our boys are like most others, following us from room to room, and Toby, who is 15 months, will sit on our feet to sort of keep us in place, but hardly ever on our laps. Zeke is only 13 weeks and likes to be held if we're standing up, but will wiggle away if we sit down with him. Both like to cuddle to an extent in bed, but I think they get warm really quickly and end up at the foot of the bed.


----------



## crabappel (Feb 22, 2012)

We had two Cavaliers before our Havanese Ace who is 3. All velcro males. Our CKCS were the sweetest, most lovable dogs who were happiest on our laps. But too many health issues. Ace is not a lap dog & only a lover on his terms so if you bother him when he's not in the mood, he'll let out a growl & turn away. Still Havanese generally live a longer healthier life, do not shed & will always keep you entertained. Both great breeds!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks to everyone! This is so helpful. And, your dogs are all beautiful! I have Hav envy!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

jingerb said:


> So, Jeff, Benjy sounds just perfect...when can I come pick him up? ; ) I am happy for you and your wife...enjoy him!


I mentioned your idea to my wife. :flypig: She said she will hide Benjy. Nobody is taking her baby away from her.

Thanks! We get so much enjoyment from him.

Jeff


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

My 14 week old male is very sweet, loving and cuddly -- and also loves to bite! But we're making progress on curtailing this.

He will not stay on a lap very long, but I get the feeling it's because of body heat. His favorite place is a floor register!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Napria said:


> My 14 week old male is very sweet, loving and cuddly -- and also loves to bite! But we're making progress on curtailing this.
> 
> He will not stay on a lap very long, but I get the feeling it's because of body heat. His favorite place is a floor register!


Adorable! I wish I could lay on the floor register if it is cold air!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

jingerb said:


> Adorable! I wish I could lay on the floor register if it is cold air!


Haha! It's cold in the summer, warm in the winter. We'll see if he likes it as much when the heat is on!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a two-year-old Cavalier/Coton mix, Watson, and he's a 22-pound lap dog. He's gentle, playful, barky, and a wee bit on the anxious side. I've had my now 15-week-old Havanese, Lola, for a month. She's sleeping, pressed against my leg right now as I type. She'll sit on my lap for a bit and loves to be petted, but she's far more independent, curious, and bossy than Watson ever was, even when he was her age. I love her fun personality, and it's nice to have two different characters around the house.

Lola was a serious wiggle monster when she first arrived. She didn't want to be picked up or held, and definitely growled when anyone other than me tried. I've been working with her every day, and she's completely different, now welcomes and seeks out affection. She'll even be still for grooming and loves the hair dryer (I put her on my lap and she'll fall asleep to it while on her back). She'll even let others hold her without complaint if I'm near. 

I definitely think every dog has its own personality, but I also think that, like people, frequent early affection, touching, holding can make a big difference.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have 2 male Havs, Leo almost 3 years and Rex almost 5 months. Leo has always been pretty cuddly but has gotten more so as he has gotten older. Rexy is a squirmy little puppy that gives kisses and mini snuggles but just can't contain his puppy energy long enough for long snuggles. I think careful selection of a breeder and then being VERY clear about your desire for a calm, snugly lap puppy AND being willing to wait will increase the likelihood of finding your ideal puppy.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

crabappel said:


> We had two Cavaliers before our Havanese Ace who is 3. All velcro males. Our CKCS were the sweetest, most lovable dogs who were happiest on our laps. But too many health issues. Ace is not a lap dog & only a lover on his terms so if you bother him when he's not in the mood, he'll let out a growl & turn away. Still Havanese generally live a longer healthier life, do not shed & will always keep you entertained. Both great breeds!


I seriously considered a Cavalier but was worried about the health issues. I was watching a program about a terrible brain problem with them in the UK and when the pup on TV cried in pain, my two Cairn Terriers started howling in sympathy. So glad to have found the Havanese breed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Super interesting topic thank you for posting this!

Sophie's breeder says that the males are in love with YOU and the females love that you love THEM.  Sophie is kind of in the middle of the road, she is at my feet always <3 VERY playful, but also is quite snuggly. I work from home so never really sit and chill on the couch etc so I really don't know if she'd lay on my lap or not but we are on the go a lot and when I hold her she settle and loves to be held...as long as there aren't things to explore or play with. She gives what I call "Hallie Hugs" throwing her head over my shoulder and laying there. (my last girl, Hallie, did that). She is the most joyful and exuberant little dog, for instance in our nosework class she is the only dog they've had that will start her "search" by running around the room leaping into every lap and giving tail wags and kisses before she gets down to really working. She loves all dogs also I've never seen her growl. 

My last daughter was a wonderful longhaired dachshund. She was not typical for dachshunds, very quiet, funny, joyful, biddable, sweet much like Sophie with not quite the level of energy! I would have loved another one after I lost her but was afraid of the back issues so many have. I researched for years and decided on Havanese long ago they sounded so fun and healthy at least compared to what I was used to. (lots of bad luck with dog health!) I considered Cav's also they are wonderful but health problems scared me off also. I don't regret one bit choosing a Havanese, she is so much like my Hallie in so many ways it's scary. Wonderful little dogs. 

I have to say that the photo shoot I just did with a Hav named Rosie, she could not have been sweeter, quieter, more loving girl so even though boys tend to be cuddlier there are always exceptions.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Pucks104 said:


> We have 2 male Havs, Leo almost 3 years and Rex almost 5 months. Leo has always been pretty cuddly but has gotten more so as he has gotten older. Rexy is a squirmy little puppy that gives kisses and mini snuggles but just can't contain his puppy energy long enough for long snuggles. I think careful selection of a breeder and then being VERY clear about your desire for a calm, snugly lap puppy AND being willing to wait will increase the likelihood of finding your ideal puppy.


Our Ruby is 6 months and is starting to sit on my lap. Until now she has wanted to be close but not touching. I have been patient and she is warming up to being a snuggle bunny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel (girl) and Kodi (boy) are both very snuggly. Panda (girl) isn't yet, but she's still a young puppy, and pretty energetic! She may settle down and be more snuggly as she matures. Right now, her nick-name is Panda-monium!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Couldn't resist posting this photo of my "Love-bug boy" this evening! :smile2:

(And you can't see her as well, but that black lump at the bottom of the bed is little Miss Pixel  )


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

At 7 months, Maisy is my little shadow, following me from room to room. She hops up on my lap several times each evening but only stays a few minutes at a time, unless it is chilly and she is snuggling for warmth. Usually there is some interesting distraction to hop down and investigate, or she is compelled to go play with our other dog. She eventually settles down to nap at my feet or somewhere nearby.

Maisy also loves to be held like a baby, rests her head contentedly on my shoulder and will just stay there for minutes, no squirming. It is my favorite! And she loves to kiss too, if we will let her, especially ears.

Here she is snuggling with her big brother when she was a little puppy. He rarely lets her any more.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Love this thread. Thanks for posing the question.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> I seriously considered a Cavalier but was worried about the health issues.


I also considered the Cavalier until I read that almost all of them will have heart murmurs or other heart problems.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> I also considered the Cavalier until I read that almost all of them will have heart murmurs or other heart problems.


Yes MVD (Mitral Valve Disease) affects about half of them by the time they are 5 and most if not all of them by the time they are 10. Syringomyelia is another horrible thing they get, causes a lot of suffering and disabling. (they thought my Hallie had that at one point, she did have a dilated spinal cord in 2008 but we never figured out why thankfully it went away but I learned more than I wanted to know about the awful thing researching it). About half of Cav's are reported to have SM and 95% have the chiari like malformation that causes it. And it's getting way worse all of the time. All of our breeds are suffering from irresponsible breeders who breed because their dog is cute or they want a puppy, or worse for making money on selling puppies only without doing all of the research and health testing. Until it's left to the responsible breeders who are truly trying to improve the health of the breeds it's going to continue to get worse for all of them. I wish they would require all breeders to pass a test on genetics and health before being allowed to breed dogs. Of course it will never happen...but we certainly don't need more dogs in the world with millions being killed each year due to not enough homes, what we do need desperately is healthier dogs!

I know I'm preaching to the choir here.  This topic just strikes a nerve I've seen my own dogs suffer horribly from these bad breeding practices it should be criminal.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

krandall said:


> Couldn't resist posting this photo of my "Love-bug boy" this evening! :smile2:
> 
> (And you can't see her as well, but that black lump at the bottom of the bed is little Miss Pixel  )


So sweet.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> I wish they would require all breeders to pass a test on genetics and health before being allowed to breed dogs. Of course it will never happen...but we certainly don't need more dogs in the world with millions being killed each year due to not enough homes, what we do need desperately is healthier dogs!
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here.  This topic just strikes a nerve I've seen my own dogs suffer horribly from these bad breeding practices it should be criminal.


I'm with you here Dee Dee. I too lost my heart dog to a disease that is preventable with responsible breeding. However, in my case, the discovery came several years after I adopted Foxy. Even though they now can do DNA testing to see if a corgi can pass on the gene that causes degenerative myelopathy, many breeders still do not bother to do the testing! They say now that about 50% of Pems will now develop DM. It's heartbreaking! :crying:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm with you here Dee Dee. I too lost my heart dog to a disease that is preventable with responsible breeding. However, in my case, the discovery came several years after I adopted Foxy. Even though they now can do DNA testing to see if a corgi can pass on the gene that causes degenerative myelopathy, many breeders still do not bother to do the testing! They say now that about 50% of Pems will now develop DM. It's heartbreaking! :crying:


The problem with the test for DM in Pems is that most dogs that carry the gene don't ever develop clinical signs, and a number of Pems with clinical signs do not carry the gene. So I think wise Pem breeders ARE testing, and are not breeding two carriers together. But removing these dogs from the gene pool completely could be throwing the baby out with the bath water until they really understand the whole mechanism.

I am ALL for responsible breeding and health testing. I would NOT be in favor of any sort of government testing/licensing of breeders. The horrific part is that the LICENCED dog breeders in the U.S. now ARE the puppy mill breeders. Not the small breeders who breed specifically to better their breed.

It would be nice if every couple who wanted a baby had to take courses and tests to prove (or at least increase the chance!) they'd be fit parents, but that's not going to happen either.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> The problem with the test for DM in Pems is that most dogs that carry the gene don't ever develop clinical signs, and a number of Pems with clinical signs do not carry the gene. So I think wise Pem breeders ARE testing, and are not breeding two carriers together. But removing these dogs from the gene pool completely could be throwing the baby out with the bath water until they really understand the whole mechanism


They have discovered the gene that carries DM. Some dogs carry the gene but never develop DM. Those that have the gene can be at risk or be just a carrier of the gene. The carriers will not develop DM, but the at risk dogs may or may not get DM. About 50% of the at risk will. The carriers can have the DM gene and a clear gene and the goal is to bread a carrier to a carrier or a carrier to a completely clear (clear being one without the gene). Breeding a carrier to a carrier you can get a completely clear, a carrier or a dog that is at risk. If you breed the carrier to a clear, you can get clear or a carrier but you will not get a dog at risk. It's a slow process, but those that are responsible breeders are having success. In fact, a local breeder has just had a litter that are all clear! If only all breeders would get on board.

Dr. Joan Coates DVM has been studying DM in dogs and working with others in the medical community studying ALS in humans. They evidently are similar. Hopefully research in one will benefit the other. It would be so wonderful to find a cure for ALS and DM.

Sorry to be so long winded, but I try to educate about DM whenever the opportunity arises. I'm not an expert by any means but I had to learn more than I wanted when Foxy developed it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> They have discovered the gene that carries DM. Some dogs carry the gene but never develop DM. Those that have the gene can be at risk or be just a carrier of the gene. The carriers will not develop DM, but the at risk dogs may or may not get DM. About 50% of the at risk will. The carriers can have the DM gene and a clear gene and the goal is to bread a carrier to a carrier or a carrier to a completely clear (clear being one without the gene). Breeding a carrier to a carrier you can get a completely clear, a carrier or a dog that is at risk. If you breed the carrier to a clear, you can get clear or a carrier but you will not get a dog at risk. It's a slow process, but those that are responsible breeders are having success. In fact, a local breeder has just had a litter that are all clear! If only all breeders would get on board.


This is the inheritance pattern in most recessive genes. And breeding a carrier only to a clear is the safest way to handle it... particularly with a disease that shows up so late in the dog's life. The problem however, as I understand it from reading about it, is that there are Pems that develop the clinical disease, but do not have even one copy of the gene... let alone two.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy loves to sit on your lap. He's a snuggle bug.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> This is the inheritance pattern in most recessive genes. And breeding a carrier only to a clear is the safest way to handle it... particularly with a disease that shows up so late in the dog's life. The problem however, as I understand it from reading about it, is that there are Pems that develop the clinical disease, but do not have even one copy of the gene... let alone two.


I don't think that could be correct. Anyway, not from what I've read and from the information I've received from a couple of forums I'm on. Anyway, I certainly hope not! Sometimes the initial signs are confused with IVDD or even arthritis. However, I haven't read what you have read, but I hope it's not the case.

Pems are not the only breeds afflicted with this disease. I first heard about it in the German Shepherd breed. Is a heartbreaking condition. It's so drawn out and slow. I so hope that they find a cure for it and ALS. I would not wish this on anyone, either 4 legged or 2, as in the case of ALS.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I know it's in GSD's too. I can't put my hands on the paper I read at the moment... It was forwarded to me by a friend who breeds Corgis (Pems). If I find it, I'll pass it along.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I lost both of my Cardigan Welsh Corgis to this horrid disease though they were older, one 13 yrs and one 15 yrs), when they died. I hope someday a cure is discovered. Watching the slow death is really really hard.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

jingerb said:


> I'm needing some honest feedback from anyone willing to chime in.
> 
> In the past, I have had 3 Cavalier King Charles, all of whom have passed on. I *yearn* for that snuggly, soft, silky lapdog-type friend. My labradoodle is very independent and VERY energetic...happy, sweet, smart as a whip and fun, but not a snuggly buddy. My yorkie is a brat (like most yorkies, I hear) who is head over heels in love with my husband and attached to him at all times if he's home...4 pounds of sass!  We also do not miss the shedding, and want low or no-shed in our new family member.
> 
> ...


I've had a number of different breeds (both pure and cross breeds) as I was growing up.
Breed does have some influence on cuddliness of the dog but I think its more of a personality.
Brattiest dog I've ever had was my mom's Maltipom! (he also bullies our GSDs. The GSDs are guard dogs but will run like their lives depend on it when they see that silly little Maltipom). Teddy was caught ganging up with the maltipom last weekend )...:surprise:
Ofcourse, he maltipom plays "im a cute little angel" when my mom (who he adores) is around then bullies everyone else when she's at work. lol!

My best dog (he was the friendliest, cuddliest, loyal, and we just had a really special bond) was with my childhood GDS/Golden retreiver cross. (Sorry Teddy, I'm sure we'll get a similar bond with time).

Teddy loves to cuddle but just for 1-2 mins. He would rather sit on the arm rest of the couch than on my lap.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Pucks104 said:


> I lost both of my Cardigan Welsh Corgis to this horrid disease though they were older, one 13 yrs and one 15 yrs), when they died. I hope someday a cure is discovered. Watching the slow death is really really hard.


Foxy was 9 when she fist exhibited the symptoms. We lost her a year ago this past Friday. The worst part is they can still be engaged with you until the end plus they have no pain. Having no pain is not bad, but it makes harder to know when it is time. I still miss her terribly.


----------

